# Liner paper?



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Paper dudes- do you automatically hang a liner when hanging a pulp paper? Just read a good article on why to do it, but I usually prefer to actually fix the walls , and with guardz some of the grip problem with the real papers is taken care of. But the wicking away of the moisture from the glue would still be there without a liner.
Just have never done it. I thought it was another layer of potential problem, and then also expense. 
Opinions?
Off to hang some grass (it's been years) - I'll be back tonight to gather your pearls O wisdom!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm back- but no thorts?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, high-end pulps need it, want it, and deserve it. If the instructions call for it, do it. If not, make the customer sign off on something. Liners are not used to repair or stabilize walls, but used to wick away paste, and give the paper a soft look. Actually we are talking about blankstock here. Liners and blankstock are different. All papers are different, all walls are different, but in the short answer, yes, hang a blankstock liner when pulps are installed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brush,

Here's my "official" stance on the issue. You may point your customers to this OR print it out as long as my byline remains intact.

http://billarchibald.com/liner.html


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. Wanted to hear your take on it.


----------

